# What 2017 releases are you excited for?



## littletwinclouds (Dec 23, 2016)

There are quite a few games I'm excited about next year (which is good because tbh games this year were pretty mediocre)

So far I'm looking forward to:
- Gravity Rush 2
- Persona 5
- Nier: Automata (the special edition isn't available in Australia, but I really want that 2B figurine!!)
- the new Yakuza games
- Assassin's Creed Empire (if it's released)


Spoiler



- the new Senran Kagura



What about you?


----------



## mondogecko9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Zelda: Breath of the Wild (Or the entire Nintendo Switch release in general)
Cuphead (Please don't be a Mighty No. 9)
Oddworld: Soulstorm


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 23, 2016)

Shenmue III. Hoping there'll be sailors.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 23, 2016)

NieR: Automata! I was especially excited to see that they're planning on porting it to PC. I never had the consoles to play the original NieR but I love the story, so I'm looking forward to playing the next installment by myself. It looks insanely thrilling with better polished gameplay, here's hoping it lives up to the hype surrounding it.

Zelda: Breath of the Wild is probably the title I'm most hyped about though. I can't wait to sink my teeth into that delicious world they've created, it looks marvellously interactive. I'm still debating whether or not I should ditch the Wii U and get the Switch... I'll need to wait until there are clear comparisons between the two versions and also a price point for the Switch. I at least want to be able to play BotW on release day.

I guess there's Gwent too lol. Not majorly exciting but still a cool game to kill time and add to my collection.


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2016)

From the top of my head, Gravity Rush 2 and Horizon Zero Dawn are really the only 2 games I've been looking forward to that aren't out yet.

I keep flip flopping about Zelda because I'm kind of just sick of waiting for it. I'll probably be excited when it's closer to release.

Also seeing some of the replies, I also look forward to seeing new Oddworld and Senran Kagura. Any announcements for them either flew under my radar or I just forgot they were happening.




Stalfos said:


> Shenmue III. Hoping there'll be sailors.



I'm hoping Shenmue III spawns some sort of remaster of the first 2, or at least a digital rerelease or something.

Wanted to play them for a while but don't own the consoles they're on or have a computer powerful enough to run the emulators. Doesn't seem like a game I should jump in at number 3 with.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 23, 2016)

Been waiting for Crackdown 3 for so long now. Crackdown 1 is among my top 5 games of all time and 3 looks like 1 on steroids. With all these delays, all I'm hoping is that it doesn't turn out like Might No. 9 or No Man's Sky and turns out to be a masterpiece - I have faith in Microsoft though, I'm sure they can pull off an amazing game.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 24, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> NieR: Automata! I was especially excited to see that they're planning on porting it to PC. I never had the consoles to play the original NieR but I love the story, so I'm looking forward to playing the next installment by myself. It looks insanely thrilling with better polished gameplay, here's hoping it lives up to the hype surrounding it.
> ...
> 
> I guess there's Gwent too lol. Not majorly exciting but still a cool game to kill time and add to my collection.



Omg the original NieR is amazing!! idk if there's a demo available for PC, but if you have a PS4 I know there's a demo out - play it if you can! it's soooooo good!

I got the beta for Gwent and personally I didn't like it anywhere near as much as the version in The Witcher, but admittedly I didn't play for very long. 
Speaking of which though, I can't wait for Cyberpunk 2077!! CD Projekt is amazing!


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

I want Persona 5 so badly.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2016)

Tao said:


> I'm hoping Shenmue III spawns some sort of remaster of the first 2, or at least a digital rerelease or something.
> 
> Wanted to play them for a while but don't own the consoles they're on or have a computer powerful enough to run the emulators. Doesn't seem like a game I should jump in at number 3 with.



Since Sega is "investigating" making remasters of the first two games, I'd say there's actually a pretty good chance that we'll get it, but then again, it's Sega and Shenmue we're talking about.

If you ever get the chance to play them, I'd say go for it. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 24, 2016)

Basically just the Switch in general. Just give me the god damn thing already.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 24, 2016)

The only thing I'm currently interested in that is coming out in 2017 is Pokemon Stars or whatever the third version of Pokemon Sun & Moon is supposed to be on the Nintendo Switch. I'm not big into most modern stuff and don't have or really have much interest in acquiring other current gen consoles. It all gets too pricey and I lack the interest I had a few years ago.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm looking forward to what's in store for the new Mario Kart 8 update for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh, uhm I actually can't name anything that I know is coming in 2017...


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't know any games coming out in 2017 except Yoshi's Wooly World and I want that one.

I can only play 3DS games anyway since my laptop can't handle any new games and my "newest" console is an Xbox 360 (my brother has a One but he doesn't share).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 25, 2016)

Persona 5 and The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild are at the top of my list. After that Gravity Rush 2, KH 2.8, the KH remaster remasters and then who knows what.


----------



## Joy (Dec 26, 2016)

-Persona 5
- Story of Seasons 2 
I don't think The Last of Us 2 comes out next year.. not sure though


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 27, 2016)

I won't be getting it right as it comes out, but I'm looking forward to Mass Effect Andromeda. Love the ME series.


----------



## pocky (Dec 27, 2016)

Persona 5 is the only thing I need in my life right now


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2016)

Eh, not looking forward to anything in 2017 as much as 2016 junk other than Persona 5.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 28, 2016)

Danganronpa V3


----------



## KatRose (Dec 28, 2016)

Breath of the Wild. I cannot WAIT to play that game, but I probably won't for some time considering I don't even have a WiiU ://


----------



## Zireael (Dec 29, 2016)

Holy crap, I forgot to mention Divinity: Original Sin 2. I've been waiting on this game for so long, I played the first one with my bf like three times now and we're incredibly hyped for the sequel. We didn't bother buying early access because we'd rather just wait for the full experience once it's released, hopefully it won't be much longer now.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 29, 2016)

zelda uuuu


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm excited for the switch, usually just to see others play it since i'm too broke to get it myself lol


----------



## Bosca (Jan 1, 2017)

Won't be getting many at launch, but def plan on getting these.

Persona 5 (first Persona game)
Tekken 7
Injustice 2
Ruiner
Rain World
Cuphead
Night in the woods

Also, gonna keep my eyes on the Switch and see how it turns out.


----------



## CaramellNeko (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Tales of Berseria, and I am SUPER excited about Danganronpa V3 <3

Sure, I'll have to get a PS4 first, but those games are enough reason to do so! Not to mention there's also Danganronpa 1.2 Reload...


----------



## misakixx (Jan 2, 2017)

mostly just for horizon zero dawn. and then there are games like detroit become human,, the walking dead new frontier,, days gone etc. i also want to play especially twd tho.
im really excited for the last of us 2 and ni no kuni 2 but i dont know when they will release. those just got announced recently so it will still be a while especially if the last of us 2 will be longer than the first one and if ni no kuni will have a bigger open world map.
for honor,, vampyr and death stranding also look nice but im not sure tho.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 2, 2017)

Breath of the Wild is pretty high on the list. Also Ni no Kuni 2, and Beyond Good and Evil 2, IF it actually sees the light of day. *fingers crossed*


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 2, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda and hopefully a new main Animal Crossing title.


----------



## Tobia (Jan 3, 2017)

Red dead redemption 2!


----------



## Memetuie (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll join the bandwagon that is breATH OF THE WILD

AAAA

I HAVE BEEN WAITING SO LONG FOR THIS GAME 

AND IT JUST LOOKS SO NICE

also much like everyone else nx/ nintendo switch

I really like how it's going to have licenses to other games outside of nintendo


----------



## ellarella (Jan 3, 2017)

i'm sorta excited for Torment: Tides of Numenera, which is a spiritual successor to Planescape: Torment, which is probably my favorite game. i hope it turns out well!


----------



## TaliZorah (Jan 4, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda would hold me over all year, but 2017 is a great year for gaming. I'm also looking forward to Detroit: Become Human, Horizon Zero Dawn, Nier: Automata, Final Fantasy XII: Zodiac Age, Guardians of the Galaxy: The Telltale Series, Star Citizen and Breath of the Wild. Not to mention all the TBA games that may or may not release this year like Destiny 2, Harvest Moon, Beyond Good and Evil 2 and Death Stranding. (Highly doubt the last two.)


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm suprised that I haven't seen anyone say this game, but I'm excited for Nioh. To me it looks like Dark Souls, but uses Japanese mythology.


----------



## demoness (Jan 11, 2017)

horizon, tales of berseria, yooka-laylee though i don't expect much from it considering that kinda game is dated, nights of azure 2 i have no idea why i liked the original, ni no kuni 2, kh 2.8, akiba's beat which is another mediocre japanese franchise with a stupid premise that grabbed me fsr, shadow warrior 2

and i just want to replay bulletstorm so that remaster, the wipeout and crash bandicoot updates because i haven't played those since i was like 5

i'm still holding out for EA to give me dead space remasters even though there's 0 plans to.  :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2017)

dangan ronpa v3. but that just came out and im already destroyed over it soooooo rip


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 12, 2017)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I'm suprised that I haven't seen anyone say this game, but I'm excited for Nioh. To me it looks like Dark Souls, but uses Japanese mythology.



it looked really cool, but i'm disappointed with the changes they made from the alpha to the beta. they changed the combat system completely, made the game easier overall, and i think they also got rid of weapon deterioration. might still get it, idk. i loved the alpha but after the beta was left feeling completely meh about it.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

I can't even buy it since I don't plan on spending 300$ for it, but I'm still excited for Breath of the Wild. I'll settle for watching gameplays on youtube.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 13, 2017)

littletwinclouds said:


> it looked really cool, but i'm disappointed with the changes they made from the alpha to the beta. they changed the combat system completely, made the game easier overall, and i think they also got rid of weapon deterioration. might still get it, idk. i loved the alpha but after the beta was left feeling completely meh about it.



They might've put all that back in. I didn't get the chance to play the beta, mostly because I didn't know there was a beta to it until after the beta already ended. From what I've seen so far, I like it.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 14, 2017)

1. Splatoon 2
2. Super Mario Odyssey
3. Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
4. Stardew Valley (Switch)
5. Yooka-Laylee


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 14, 2017)

Persona 5!!!! Been waiting so freakin long.

Kingdom Hearts 1.5/2.5 remaster (I only played part of the original on PS2)

Curious about the Switch...wont buy on launch cos no way to that $300 price but lets talk black friday

Mario Kart 8 Switch (again, if I get a black friday switch)

Thats all I can think of right now...other wise I have a big backlog of games to buy since I just got my ps4 last summer..


----------



## Lululand (Jan 14, 2017)

Splatoon 2 is the only thing that comes to mind right now.

But boy oh boy am I hyped for that.


----------



## aschton (Jan 14, 2017)

Splatoon 2 for me


----------



## smb3master (Jan 15, 2017)

Breath of the Wild
Splatoon 2
Super Mario Odyssey
Project Sonic
Sonic Mania


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 18, 2017)

i love me some mario kart, so i'm quite looking forward to mario kart deluxe. new characters, tracks, karts, and battle mode? count me. hopefully i can get my hands on a switch. splatoon 2 also sounds like fun and i'm sure there are some others that i'm forgetting.

there's another interesting game that i've seen called agony, a really psychological horror kind of adventure through hell, i think. games that mess with your head like that are fascinating to me.


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 18, 2017)

only two games I can think of

1. Resident Evil 7 ( mainly because it allows me and my bro to have some quality time together seeing how we beaten all past resident evils together. so why not keep the tradition going. )

2. Ghost Recon


----------



## Discord (Jan 22, 2017)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for the Nintendo Switch, I honestly had no plans to buy one before it was announced but Nintendo has become a vacuum on my money once more by releasing that trailer that caused my jaw to drop again. I mean, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe has everything that Mario Kart 8 did not have, it succeeded where the original failed. Now don't get me wrong, I loved the original but I really didn't like the mundane battle mode or the lack of variety in the roster (Too much babies and metal).


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild and Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## forestyne (Jan 25, 2017)

Definitely The Legend of Zelda: Breath of The Wild. The fact that they added voice acting makes me weep.



Spoiler:  RESIDENT EVIL 7



I was hyped for Resident Evil 7, but I'm disappointed with the ending. PSVR made me motion sick, I nearly, pardon my French, pooed myself and now I'm also flat broke.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 25, 2017)

Breath of the Wild and Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## Daydream (Jan 25, 2017)

The game I'm the most excited for is Mario Odyssey! We haven't seen a real 3D Mario game like this since Sunshine, 15 years ago. I'm also excited for Yooka-Laylee. This game is developped by the same team who made most of my favorite childhood games (Rareware)... It's gonna be a great year!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm mostly excited about Super Mario Odyssey, Sonic Mania and Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy
others I'm really excited about are Splatoon 2, The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Yooka-Laylee and Super Bomberman R


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 26, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda, mostly

Also the PS4 versions of KH 1.5 and 2.5. I'll finally be able to have all my Kingdom Hearts games on one console.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jan 28, 2017)

I think for me, so far, i'm looking forward to The Legend of Zelda - Breath of The Wild and Harvest Moon Skytree Village. Especialy Breath of The Wild. I can't wait to explore that huge map!


----------



## Loriii (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm really excited for The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Splatoon 2, and Super Mario Odyssey. I wouldn't think twice of getting them on the first day or week of release (assuming I have a Switch). Also keeping an eye on Super Bomberman R and Yooka-Laylee


----------



## Solus (Jan 29, 2017)

Sonic Mania. Can't wait to relive my childhood againnn.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 1, 2017)

Zero Escape: The Nonary Games. 

I don't have a PS4 or PS Vita, and I don't use Steam because I tend to buy cheap throwaway laptops, and Steam limits how many times you can re-download a game to a new computer... Meaning eventually, I wouldn't be able to play the games I paid for anymore. However, since they're remaking Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors and adding voice acting, and alongside it, releasing Virtue's Last Reward as a bonus... Hopefully there'll be some new fans to get into it, and it'll perk up the fandom.

As for me, I'll either have to wait for a Steam sale decent enough to proclaim me re-purchasing a temporary and new port for two games I've already played, or, watch someone on Youtube play it so I can hear the new voice-acting for Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 1, 2017)

Zelda BoTW, Mario Odysee, Splatoon 2, Sonic Mania, Project Sonic 2017, Oddworld: Soulstorm, MK8 Deluxe, Xenoblade 2...
Pretty much everything that has been announced for the Switch, other than some of the JRPGs, Fifa, and that Basketball game XD


----------



## Zireael (Feb 1, 2017)

I just found out about Dauntless and notified my friends of it, we're all pretty curious to see how it develops. Three of us were avid Monster Hunter fans but since we've all mostly pulled away from console gaming and switched to PC, it's been a while since we've enjoyed a MH title together. Dauntless looks pretty fantastic though, the mechanics appear to be very similar, it really does capture the essence of MH, but is much more accessible for my friends since they do not have a 3DS. It's slated for a 2017 release but the beta is expected to be in the autumn, so who knows what sort of release date it will have in the end. Either way, I'm heavily intrigued by it over all. Five of us have signed up for the beta, so that's something else to look forward to this year.


----------

